# Fehlermeldung unterdrücken / On Error



## dobermant (14. Januar 2007)

Guten Abend, 

Mich würde interessieren, wie ich in meinem Programm Fehlermeldungen und daraus resultierende Programmabbrüche unterdrücken kann. Folgendes hat nicht funktionert.
Kann mir vielleicht einer helfen?
Ps in der Regel handelt es sich um Laufzeitfehler 9 oder Fehler 40006

Public Sub Main()
     On Error Resume Next
End Sub

Public Sub Mail liegt im Modul 3
Danke im vorraus


----------



## deepthroat (15. Januar 2007)

Hi.

Wenn man "On Error Resume Next" verwendet sollte man genau wissen warum man das tut und man sollte es auf keinen Fall global im gesamten Programm anschalten - nur "damit es läuft" und eben keine Fehler mehr gemeldet werden.

Warum berichtigst du nicht einfach die Fehler?

Außerdem scheinst du VB.NET zu verwenden und da ist die "ON Error..." Anweisung sowieso veraltet. Da verwendet man die "try ... catch ... end try" Anweisung. http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/vb_net/msvb030000.htm#Rxx86002

Gruß


----------



## DevHB (15. Januar 2007)

Hi,

ich glaube nicht, dass er .NET verwendet, allerdings hast Du vollkommen Recht mit 
"On Error Resume Next".

Du kannst Fehler mit einer Fehlerbehandlung umgehen:


```
Private Sub DeineMethode()

On Error GoTo Err_DeineMethode

         Exit Sub

Exit_DeineMethode:         
         Exit Sub

Err_DeineMethode:
     ' Überprüfung der Fehlernummern   
     Select Case Err.Number
         Case 9, 40006:
                Call Err.Clear
                ' event. 
                'Resume Exit_DeineMethode
         Case Else
                Call MsgBox(Err.Number & VbCrlf & Err.Description, ...)
                Resume Exit_DeineMethode
     End Select

End Sub
```


----------



## dobermant (15. Januar 2007)

besten dank schonmal...aber wie gesagt, ich möchte die fehlermeldung global abschalten...wie man fehler in einzelnen prozeduren unterbinden kann, weiss ich 

danke im vorraus


----------



## DevHB (15. Januar 2007)

Warum willst Du die Fehlerbehandlung unterdrücken, gibt es da einen stichhaltigen Grund?

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es da absolut keinen Grund für!

Denn wie heißt es so schön:
"Die Fehlermeldungen helfen Dir beim erkennen und lösen der Probleme."

Ansonsten schau mal bei "Tools -> Options -> General -> ErrorTrapping"...
Dort kannst Du noch ein paar Einstellungen machen.


----------

